# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Ευρεση ανεμιστηρα απο Delonghi Caldobagno

## JOUN

Καλημερα.
Ο ανεμιστηρας απο το αεροθερμο του τιτλου αρχισε να χανει στροφες με αποτελασμα να μην δουλευει σωστα το αεροθερμο.
Η συσκευη ειναι περιπου 20 χρονων αλλα οποτε δοκιμασα να παρω κατι καινουριο μου κρατησε πολυ λιγο και δεν ημουν ικανοποιημενος απο την αποδοση(του καινουριου)
Θα μου πειτε πως γινεται αυτο,μια αντισταση και εναν ανεμιστηρα εχουν ολα..και ομως..
Με λιγα λογια ψαχνω αν μπορω να βρω τον ανεμιστηρα αυτον για να μου παει ακομη δεν ξερω και εγω ποσα χρονια.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δες στον άξονα αν ρολλάρει με άνεση από τυχόν σκουπίδια, βάλε λίγη λίπανση και ίσως πάει άλλα 40 χρόνια.

----------


## JOUN

To εχω λιπανει Πετρο με WD40 αλλα δεν κρατησε πολυ..
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι εχουν σπασει κατι αυτακια που εχει εκει και συνδεουν την φτερωτη με τον αξονα του μοτερ.
Ετσι τα εχω κολλησει με σιλικονη υψηλων θερμοκρασιων και τωρα δεν μπορω να ανοιξω τον κινητηρα για να τον λιπανω σωστα γιατι θα διαλυθουν ολα..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.zelekt.gr/eshop/products.aspx
(πήγαινε . Μικροσυσκευές / αερόθερμα / μοτέρ / επέλεξε μάρκα delonghi/ περιέχει μοτέρ αλλά και την φτερωτή)
Καμιά φορά έστω με πικρία πρέπει να αποχωριζόμαστε κάποιες καλές προηγούμενες συσκευές . Αν αλλάξεις το ένα και το άλλο τότε θα κοστίσει διπλά έναντι ενός καινούριου.

----------


## Papas00zas

> To εχω λιπανει Πετρο με WD40 αλλα δεν κρατησε πολυ..
> Το προβλημα ειναι οτι εχουν σπασει κατι αυτακια που εχει εκει και συνδεουν την φτερωτη με τον αξονα του μοτερ.
> Ετσι τα εχω κολλησει με σιλικονη υψηλων θερμοκρασιων και τωρα δεν μπορω να ανοιξω τον κινητηρα για να τον λιπανω σωστα γιατι θα διαλυθουν ολα..


Να με συμπαθάς Γιώργο αλλά το WD 40 δεν κάνει για τέτοια πράματα. Αν το μοτέρ είναι με βρ-νες σπείρες στο στάτη δεν κανει....έχω βάλει γραφιτούχο σε δικό μου ανεμιστήρα και δεν είχα θέμα....ούτως ή άλλως αυτό είχε πάνω του.

----------


## JOUN

Πετρο ευχαριστω πολυ.Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βγαζει τιμες..Το σαιτ ειναι λιγο οτι να'ναι, δοκιμασα να κανω παραγγελια με παραλαβη απο το καταστημα μηπως και δω τιμη και εβγαλε error ο server τους.
Μηπως βλεπεις εσυ τιμες;

Δημητρη ναι σωστα..Πρεπει να παρω και εναν τετοιο σπρει μου χρειαστηκε και αλλη φορα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πάρε μια σύριγγα μαζί με την βελόνα και ρίξε λάδι μηχανής εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά στα κουζινέτα και δώσε στο μοτέρ τις ανάλογες κλίσεις για να κατέβει το λάδι εκεί που πρέπει.

----------


## JOUN

Θα το δοκιμάσω Πέτρο και θα σου πω..

----------


## Papas00zas

Εγώ έχω σκεφτεί κάτι άλλο: Λέω (αν μπορείς βέβαια) να τρυπήσεις τον άξονα του μοτέρ περιμετρικά και να βιδώσεις τη φτερωτή πάνω του ώστε να μπορείς να τη βγάζεις όποτε θέλει(και αν θέλει) γρασάρισμα.

----------

